
Eris Solver – Online Complex Problem Solver - morticia
http://www.erissolver.com
======
stas12
The concentration of buzzwords caused my sensor to cross the redline. Can you
please explain, in plain English, what it is?

~~~
morticia
Let's give it a try: "Eris Solver uses brainstorming techniques coupled with
the Problem Tree methodology to solve complex problems; in simple words:
decomposing the main issue into subsequent small-ones and providing solutions
to the sub-issues, the result taking form of a node tree."

